# Rebekah is here and is born with down syndrome



## lottie77

Hi ladies I had my beautiful baby girl Rebekah on the 13th of January and she weighed in at 8lbs 13oz after a mere 1 hour and 45 min labour :wacko: wow :baby: I was given the risk of 1 in 28 that she would be born with down syndrome at 15 weeks after the blood test and nuchal fold measurement but I never imagined that she would be as I am only 33 and I had the it only ever happens to other people mind set, but the moment she was born and we saw her we both knew that she had down syndrome it was clear too see and the genetic test they did just confirmed what we all knew (trisomy 21).It was a very very hard 24 hours after the birth trying to come to terms with it and also having to tell our 12 year and 6 year old children then all the family that Rebekah had down syndrome whilst we were trying to take it in ourselves :nope: 

She is brilliant :kiss: shes now 3 weeks old and sleeps like a dream only waking for a feed every 4 hours and getting up just the once through the night, she very rarely cries which is brilliant cause all my other 2 children did was cry as babies non stop :winkwink: and now we are over the initial shock of finding out we are parents to a down syndrome child we are all bonding along nicely and I wouldn't change anything about Rebekah for all the money in the world she is perfect exactly the way she was intended to be :hugs::hugs:
 



Attached Files:







Rebekah Jan 2011 055.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 393









Rebekah Jan 2011 059.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 366









Rebekah Jan 2011 060.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 358









Rebekah Jan 2011 401.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 390









Rebekah Jan 2011 443.jpg
File size: 43.7 KB
Views: 341


----------



## mummy3

Congrats hun!!Wow that was onefast labour:wacko:


----------



## vaniilla

congrats hun :flower: glad to hear you are coping well and that Rebekah is doing well :hugs:


----------



## wishingonastar

goodness what a speedy labour :shock:

sounds like she's settled in just perfectly with her family :cloud9: i'm sure rebekah will bring you and your family a lot of joy, love and smiles

huge congratulations!!!!


----------



## Wriggley

congratulations on the birth of your daughter! x


----------



## staceyg

congrats :)


----------



## mummy2 b

Congrats on the birth of your daughter :baby::hugs:
xxx


----------



## xemmax

congratulations! i'm sure she is perfect. :flower:


----------



## Incubator

Huge congratulations and welcome to the world beautiful girl

x


----------



## rwhite

Congratulations, welcome to the world Rebekah! I bet she is just lovely :cloud9: xx


----------



## princess_bump

huge congratulations to you and your family on the birth of your daughter, welcome to the world Rebekah :cloud9: xx


----------



## foxyroxie

congrats hun xx


----------



## Szaffi

Congratulations! :flower:


----------



## lindblum

congratulations, hope you are recovering and sleeping well x


----------



## anna matronic

Welcome to the world little one :) am pleased to hear u are all bonding brilliantly, what a lovely positive story :) xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Congrats on your baby girl x


----------



## RubyRainbows

Welcome sweet little Rebekah! Congrats!


----------



## wild2011

congrats xx


----------



## FEDup1981

Congratulations on the birth of your baby girl! :hugs: xxx


----------



## angelandbump

Congrats! x


----------



## marnie79

huge congrats hun xx


----------



## morri

Congrats on the birth of your baby girl :D.


----------



## weeli_excited

congrats on your daughter xx


----------



## GemBaxter

Congratulations and thank you for sharing your emotions after finding out she is down's. Glad Rebekah has settled so well and I hope you are all enjoying your new addition :)

xxx


----------



## Kimboowee

Congrats!!


----------



## cupcake23

Congratulations.x.


----------



## smileylexie

Huge congratulations hun!!

I'm a mummy to a 3 year old girl with downs syndrome, we never knew prior to her birth that she was going to be downs so it was a huge shock to us. But you learn to love and grow with strength just as she does.

If you ever want to talk or need a bit of advice i'm always here :) just pm me!!

xxx


----------



## mommy43

congratulations n welcome to the world little girl 
she sounds very content, lovely to hear a positive story


----------



## lizardbreath

Awe Congrats , She sounds Perfect just the way she is


----------



## Becky123

Congrats! you spell Rebekah the same way my name is spelt x


----------



## DJ987

Congratulations on the birth of your little girl :) xx


----------



## 9babiesgone

congrats!!


----------



## Parkep

Oh hun congrats on the birth of your daughter I would love to see pictures of your angel! 
I read this while pregnant and had a risk of some chromosome disorders... I found it truly inspiring. :) 
https://www.kellehampton.com/2010/01/nella-cordelia-birth-story.html

Edit: just so you know it is a very emotional read....


----------



## PinkP

Welcome to the world Baby Rebekah :kiss:

Hope you and Mum are doing great :baby::hugs::baby::baby::hugs:


----------



## JWandBump

*Huge cingratulations  xx*


----------



## lottie77

I have added photos of Rebekah :kiss::kiss: on page 1 of this post


----------



## Trying4ababy

Congratulations!! She is really cute


----------



## sarah0108

congrats hun! shes beautiful :cloud9: and wow at your fast labour!! x


----------



## impatient1

Congratulations!


----------



## Wriggley

She is a beautiful little girl! :cloud9:


----------



## Parkep

shes perfect hun sooo cute! :)


----------



## jogami

Congratulations mummy! And one proud mama bear you should be! She is perfect in every way and very very special :flower: Enjoy your princess as she'll show you only absolute adoration and innocence unbeknown to the rest of us x


----------



## Szaffi

She's gorgeous!


----------



## Nic1107

Congratulations!! She is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## LilLickysBump

What a gorgeous girlie 
BIG congratulations hun xxx


----------



## lollylou1

huge congratulations hunny, she is beautiful glad she has settled in well!
Lou
xxx


----------



## beckynbump25

Congrats she is beautiful!!!
and weldone on the super fast labour glas your all doing well xx


----------



## ellie

Oh my she is just beautiful! Congratulations and it sounds like you are adjusting brilliantly, enjoy your mummy journey x


----------



## babylimond

Congratulations, she's gorgeous xxx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Oh wow hon such a fast labour :wacko:

your little girl is sooooooooo beautiful :hugs:


----------



## JJay

Congratulations and fantastic you have all adjusted so quickly. She is a little cutie xx


----------



## dragonfly26

Congratulations, she is beautiful!!! Aren't you lucky only 1.5 hour labor:flower:


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

congrats on your baby girl! God doesnt give us more than we can handle! everything is going to be okay! :hugs:


----------



## hayley x

What a little treasure, shes beautiful :) congrats on your baby girl xxx


----------



## surreybump

My friends little girl has downs and is in mainstream school still at 9 years old. She is beautiful in every way as is your gorgeous Rebekah xx


----------



## Chocciebutton

...she is so sweet, I hope I have a little girl this time xx


----------



## pinklizzy

Congratulations, she's beautiful xx


----------



## louise1302

congratulations what a beautiful little girl xxx


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congratulations! Gorgeous pics


----------



## Ouverture

What a precious little bunny! You are a very special mom, raising a very special baby :) She's lucky to have you! Congrats :)


----------



## lilbumpblue

congrats lottie, Rebekah is beautiful and so perfect xx


----------



## anna matronic

Congratulations! She is gorgeous love that last photo :haha: xx


----------



## Savannah11

congrats shes lovely xxx


----------



## wishingonastar

just seen your pics you added...i truly mean it when i say she looks precious :cloud9:


----------



## teal

Congratulations! She is absolutely gorgeous! Wow your labour was fast! xx


----------



## babz1986

congratulations!! she looks gorgeous!! :cloud9:


----------



## taylor197878

congratations she is lovely, btw we both live in the same town lol


----------



## Catters

She's just gorgeous -- what an angel! Congratulations!! :hugs:


----------



## Windmills

Congratulations :flower: she's beautiful xx


----------



## suicideblonde

What a cutie, especially in the first pics, she looks like a tiny doll. 

There were quite alot of teens with downs syndrome when i was at film school in college years ago as they ran a course. I remember one day being sat in the refectory when I noticed 2 people wriggling round with a coat over both their heads, I pointed it out to my friend thinking 'what on earth is going on there?' when suddenly they pulled the coat off and it was 2 downs syndrome kids ... they'd been kissing under the coat. That memory has always stuck with me, it was one of the sweetest things i've ever seen.


----------



## emmi26

you made me cry !! she is absolutely beautiful and she has an amazing family congrats hun you must be a very proud mummy x


----------



## babyerin

Congratulations, she is scrumptious! Beautiful!


----------



## Zedfaca

I love the name Rebekah! Congratulations. She is beautiful. One of my good friends has a daughter with a similar condition and her little girl is very happy and has a wonderful life. It is a challenge but I don't know if they would change her even if they could. She's a little ray of sunshine!


----------



## kerrie24

congrats on your little girl shes so cute x


----------



## faun

Congratulations, your baby girl is simply beautiful and will fill your family with joy and happiness in the years to come :)


----------



## sam#3

I think she is beautiful, congratulations to you and your family


----------



## xxchelseaxx

congratulations!! she's gorgeous :baby:


----------



## Skye1

I loved reading your story :flower:

She is a beauty, and sounds so good :kiss: 

Congratulations to you all xx


----------



## DaisyvonStarr

Congratulations! She is gorgeous! Love the last picture! :) x x


----------



## babyblessed

awe bless what a cute girl, congratulations


----------



## Ahren

Congratulations, she is lovely x


----------



## BeesBella

What a beautiful little girl ! You must be so proud !


----------



## Char&Bump-x

Congratulations, she is beautiful! x


----------



## v2007

Awwww she is beautiful. 

Welcome to the world Rebekah. 

V xxx


----------



## blueX4

Congratulations, she is gorgeous x


----------



## R&JBabybean

Congratulations of the birth of your daughter, she is beautiful x x x


----------



## sweetlullaby

Congratulations on your gorgeous little girl! I love that last photo of her in the pink babygro!!


----------



## vaniilla

congratulations hun, she's gorgeous :flower: :hugs: what a speedy labour!


----------



## kate1984

ooh what a cutey, congrats she's adorable xx


----------



## lucky3

bless her - she is gorgeous :)


----------



## sar35

congrats your pics made me smile x


----------



## bababear

Congratulations, as u say it would be a shock at first but sounds like she is settling in great with the rest of your family, with the positive attitude that u have she will grow up 2 be a very happy & loved wee girl x


----------



## momma2be2011

She is gorgeous! Congratulations.


----------



## Weeplin

Congrats, she is beautiful


----------



## emilyjade

congratulations shes beautiful and wow what a quick labour!


----------



## Chris77

Congratulations!!


----------



## MUMMY1980

congratulations she is beautiful!! There is a little boy in my sons class with downs syndrome and he the most loving, gorgeous child ever! I literally light up inside when i see him, he's always got a cuddle and a smile for everyone x x


----------



## rubydoo1

Rebekah is beautiful. Congratulations :flower:


----------



## bumpy89

Congratulations, Rebekah is beautiful :flower:


----------



## Hayley83

Congratulations she is beautiful xxx


----------



## bathbabe

Congratulations shes beautiful! Enjoy her x


----------



## Jollybean

aww she's a cutie. Congratulations. and that was one speedy labour! x


----------



## bbyno1

Congratulations:D
Shes adorable & lucky you with such a quick labour!x


----------



## welshprincess

wow, what a quick labour :) she is just gorgeous and glad your all settling into family life well. Congrats on your cutie pie :)


----------



## xxyjadexx

Congratulations, she is beautiful! X


----------



## fides

awww, congratulations!


----------



## minkymoo

Congratulations hun, she is beautiful. The love you will share will know no bounds, I am sure of it. Hope you are all doing ok xxx


----------



## Armywife

Wow! What a fast labour that was! Congratulations hun, Rebekah is a beauty xxx


----------



## wiiwidow

Hi hun, massive Congratulations, she is adorable (great name too :)) x

Not sure if someone else has mentioned this or you know about it already, but there's a blog I read that might interest you https://www.kellehampton.com/2010/01/nella-cordelia-birth-story.html. It's a beautiful birth story (on this link) but also the whole blog is a lovely account of a family with a daughter with downs syndrome, the lovely Nella :) xx


----------



## jojo2605

COngratulations hun, she is truly beautiful and will bring you so much joy in your life xx


----------



## billy2mm

congrats! she is beautiful!


----------



## Hayley90

congratulations, she really is gorgeous!! Wow... jealous of your quick labour too :lol: xxx


----------



## wigglebump

Congrats she's beautiful


----------



## FlowerFairy

She's is adorable!! Congratualtions. xx


----------



## mummy2lola

awwww shes lovely,congrats hun xx


----------



## lilly100

congratulations, she is gorgeous! and i love the name and the way it is spelt, thats what we are thinking about calling our baby if we have a girl


----------



## flubdub

Woah, she didnt want to hang around did she? What a fast labour!!!
Congratulations, shes gorgeous. A lovely story too :)
And a lovely name choice, its my name too :smug:


----------



## alparen

she is absolutly perfect. Gorgeous little girl. Congrats :hugs: and holy what a quick labor!


----------

